# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί σε υπνοδώματιο.

## XristosAngie Koki

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες τελευταίες ερωτήσεις προτού αγοράσω το παπαγαλάκι που θέλω. Αρχικά αν το κλουβί του παπαγάλου είναι πρόβλημα(για μένα κυριώς) αν το έχω μόνιμα μέσα, χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι,στο υπνοδωμάτιο. Επίσης αν όταν θα φεύγω, από τις 5 το απόγευμα μέχρι το βράδυ π.χ υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν είναι στο σκοτάδι(τώρα που νυχτώνει και νωρίς) ή θα πρέπει να του έχω ένα φωτάκι ανοιχτό; Τέλος, η μητέρα μου θυμιάζει το σπίτι μια φορά την βδομάδα και στο δωμάτιο υπάρχει καντήλι και κερί-ρεσό κάποιες φορές.Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα; Όταν θυμιάζει υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το βγάζω 10 λεπτά στο μπαλκόνι να ξεμυρίσει ή η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και θερμοκρασίας θα του κάνει κακό; Συγνώμη για τις τόσες ερωτήσεις αλλά θέλω πολύ να το πάρω και προτού  γίνει αυτό θέλω να ενημερωθώ πλήρως ώστε να ζει το μπάτζι στις καλύτερες συνθήκες. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Στο υπνοδωμάτιο δε θα έχει πρόβλημα. Και το χειμώνα αν θες να ανάβεις φως για σένα μετά τη Δύση του ήλιου σκέπαζε το κλουβί με ένα σκούρο πανί να μην ενοχλείτε. Το πρωί όμως τι ώρα ξυπνάς; θέλω να πω μη μένει σκοτεινό το δωμάτιο για ώρες πολλές και μαραζωσει το πουλάκι. 
Όσο για τα λιβανια εγώ θα το απέφευγα. Εδώ πειράζει τους ανθρώπους η τόσο έντονη μυρωδιά δεν θα πειράξει το ζώο; πρέπει να θυμιατιζεις παντού;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SUNNY

συμφωνω με την μαργαριτα,τα πουλια δεν κανει να μοιριζουν κανενα ειδος καπνου και ουτε πρεπει η αλαγη της θερμακρασιας στον χορω τους να ειναι μεγαλη γιατι προκαλουνται διαφορες ασθενιες οπως εγκεφαληκα τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειχε πει ο πτηνιατρος που παω το μπατζι μου αν δεν υσχειει διορθωστε με.
Φυληκα

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Κατάβα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις. Δηλαδή στο καθαρισμά του που θα πρεπει να το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι θα υπαρχει πρόβλημα λογο αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας;

Ευθυμη περιμενω την πολυττιμη βοηθεια σου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς Χρήστο είναι όπως ακριβώς στα περιγράφουν τα παιδιά. Αρχικά, θα ήθελα να μου διευκρινίσεις αν το παπαγαλάκι που θα πάρεις θα είναι ήμερο, ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή από γονείς, μικρό σε ηλικία με την ελπίδα να το εξημερώσεις εσύ ο ίδιος ή ό,τι έχεις γενικά στο νου σου. Έπειτα θυμάμαι είχες πει ότι μελλοντικά θες να αποκτήσεις και άλλο πουλάκι, αντίθετου φύλου ώστε να γίνουν ζευγαράκι. Εκείνο το παπαγαλάκι θα είναι ήμερο ή όχι. Θέλεις να έχεις ένα ζευγάρι που μπορούν να είναι έξω μαζί σου και να παίζεται (το κατά δύναμιν αφού όταν είναι ζευγάρι συνήθως προτιμούν να ασχολούνται μεταξύ τους και να παραμελούν τον ιδιοκτήτη, όχι όμως ότι τον φοβούνται ή τρομάζουν στην παρουσία του. Αυτό βέβαια απαιτεί και τη δική σου καθημερινή ενασχόληση εκτός απροόπτων) ή απλά ένα ζευγαράκι που θα είναι καλά στο κλουβί τους και θα περνάς την ώρα σου χαζεύοντας τα; Εδώ, θέλω να μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω πως και αυτό έχει τη χάρη του, ειδικά αν φτάσεις σε σημείο να μην τρέμουν στην παρουσία σου και μόνο, πράγμα ιδιαίτερα εύκολο ακόμη και στα ενήλικα παπαγαλάκια του είδους, πόσο μάλλον στα κάτω του ενός χρόνου. 

Εγώ δε θα πρότεινα το μόνιμα μέσα ή μόνιμα έξω. Η ιδανική λύση είναι το καλοκαίρι τα παπαγαλάκια να είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο, προστατευμένο από τον ήλιο, τον αέρα και σαφώς τα αρπακτικά που υπάρχουν πλέον παντού ακόμη και στις μεγαλουπόλεις, και το χειμώνα να βρίσκονται σε εσωτερικό χώρο που θα πληρεί ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις. Γνώμη μου επίσης, επειδή μένεις Αθήνα και τα κρύα εκεί δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα τσουχτερά, θεωρώ πως με ορισμένες "τροποποιήσεις" μπορείς να τα έχεις και έξω. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχεις άγρια (μη ταϊσμένα στο χέρι ή εξημερωμένα) παπαγαλάκια και βέβαια αφού έχουν περάσει το καλοκαίρι και την πτερόρροια τους σε εξωτερικό χώρο ώστε να καλυφθούν με το κατάλληλο φτέρωμα σε κάθε περίπτωση. 

Αν πάρεις ταϊσμένα στο χέρι ή μικρά σε ηλικία που θέλεις ή μπόρεσες να τα εξημερώσεις η λύση είναι να βρίσκονται σε εσωτερικό χώρο όλο το χρόνο και το καλοκαίρι, όταν βρίσκεσαι στο σπίτι, να τα βγάζεις έξω για τουλάχιστον 10 με 15 λεπτά καθημερινά (εννοείται όσο περισσότερο τόσο το καλύτερο) και το βράδυ να τα μετακινείς μέσα. Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας, εκτός και αν έχετε αναμμένο το air condition επί μονίμου βάσεως. 

Εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα το υπνοδωμάτιο ως χώρο ειδικά για τα πουλάκια. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια και τι χρησιμοποιείται εκεί. Τη θέλω να πω: συνήθως στο υπνοδωμάτιο οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες σε μικρότερο όμως βαθμό είναι το μέρος που περιποιούνται πριν την έξοδο τους. Δηλαδή, λακ, αρώματα, κολόνιες, αποσμητικά και άλλα τέτοια λοιπά προϊόντα μπορούν να προκαλέσουν προβλήματα στο αναπνευστικό των πουλιών το οποίο είναι υπέρ ευαίσθητο, θα μπορούσαμε να το παραλληλίσουμε με αυτό ενός ανθρώπου με άσθμα. 

Ξέρω ότι οι γονείς, και ειδικά όσοι έχουν μεγαλύτερους ηλικιακά γονείς συνήθως, μπορεί να είναι κόλλημα το θυμιάτισμα. Για αυτό δεν έχω λύση, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εκείνη την ώρα μπορείς να αποσύρεις τα πουλάκια από το χώρο ή να έχεις ανοιχτή την πόρτα για λίγα λεπτά μέχρι να ξεμυρίσει ο χώρος του πουλιού. Εννοείται και κατά τη διάρκεια του θυμιατού. Αλλά δεν το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα επιβλαβές, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς πως ακόμη και έξω να τα βγάλεις τον χειμώνα, η ατμόσφαιρα θα είναι περισσότερο αποπνικτική. Το καλοκαίρι βέβαια δεν είναι πρόβλημα, απλά τα βγάζεις έξω ή είναι ήδη ανοιχτές οι πόρτες λόγω ζέστης.

Επίσης, το μπάνιο δεν είναι κατάλληλο λόγω υγρασίας και εκεί προϊόντων περιποίησης, καθαριστικά, απολυμαντικά και άλλα, η κουζίνα ή η σαλοκουζίνα (ανάλογα με τη διαρρύθμιση του σπιτιού) λόγω αναθυμιάσεων κατά το μαγείρεμα και ειδικότερα αν χρησιμοποιείται ορισμένα είδη σκευών (βλ. teflon και άλλα υπερθερμασμένα αντικολλητικά μαγειρικά σκεύη όπως Fluron, Supra, Silverstone και Xylon. Όταν θερμαίνονται και ιδιαίτερα όταν *υπερ*θερμαίνονται εκλύουν πολυτετραφθοροαιθυλένιο -PTFE-, ένα θανατηφόρο άοσμο αέριο το οποίο σκοτώνει αργά και επώδυνα όσο πουλιά το εισπνέουν. Απλώνεται στο χώρο όπως ο καπνός και άλλα πουλιά μπορεί να τον εισπνεύσουν και άλλα όχι, αναλόγως με τα ρεύματα αέρος.).
Λύση σε αυτό είναι να μην υπερθερμαίνουμε τα τηγάνια και τα σκεύη, ούτε να τα αφήνουμε να καίγονται στο μάτι (όπως κάθε σκεύος βέβαια).

Αυτά βέβαια ίσως να φτάνουν και στα όρια της υπερβολής, αν αναλογιστείς ότι και τα καυσαέρια από τα οχήματα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν προβλήματα στα πουλιά, αλλά μία χαρά επιβιώνουν τα πουλιά που ζουν και αναπαράγονται στις μεγαλουπόλεις. Απλά πρέπει να τα αναφέρουμε για να τα αποφεύγουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Π.χ. να μην βάζεις λακ στα μαλλιά και από πίσω να είναι το πουλάκι. 

Όταν λες θα φεύγεις στις 5 η ώρα και θα επικρατεί σκοτάδι; Τελείως. Το χειμώνα δεν πιστεύω να είναι πρόβλημα, το καλοκαίρι όμως σίγουρα. Εκτός και αν αφήνεις λίγο ανασηκωμένο το παράθυρο για να μπαίνει φως. Βέβαια και το πρόβλημα αυτό μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί ανάλογα με το αν τα μπάτζι είναι ήμερα ή άγρια, αν θα μένουν μόνιμα ή όχι εντός ή εκτός του σπιτιού.

Ελπίζω να μη σε κούρασα!!!

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Αν με κουρασες; Μην το ξαναπεις αυτο. Εκτιμω την βοηθεια ολων των παιδιων αλλα δεν θα σου κρυψω πως περιμενα (και) την δικη σου απαντηση. Ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος και σε ευχαριστω πολυ οπως και ολους. Στο θεμα τωρα, θελω να παρω(σημερα θα παω σε μια γνωστη αλυσηδα pet shop να ριξω μια ματια) απο 2-5 μηνων μπατζι,ταισμενο απο γονεις ημερο. Αρχικα θελω να παρω ενα, να το μαθω,να μαθω και εγω γιατι πρωτη φορα θα εχω πτηνο(για αυτο και ολες αυτες οι ερωτησεις), και λιγο αργοτερα,καποιους μηνες μετα υποθετω,αν ειμαστε καλα θα παρω και ενα δευτερο για ζευγαρωμα. Βρηκα τον χωρο που θα το βαλω.Εχω στο σπιτι ενα υπνοδωματιο το οποιο δεν μενει κανεις(εμενα η αδερφη μου αλλα εφυγε λογω παντρειας). Θα το βαλω εκει. Διπλα στο παραθυρο.Η πορτα ειναι συνεχεια ανοιχτη,περναμε ολοι απεξω και πιστευω οτι οταν ειμαι σπιτι και οχι βολτα θα την βγαζω και εγω εκει και θα παιζω μαζι του. Απλα μετα τις 5 συνηθως ειμαι εξω μεχρι τις 11-12 το βραδυ.Αν υπαρχουν παρατηρησεις καλοδεχουμενες.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Συγγνώμη που θα σε απογοητεύσω άλλα να μην πάρεις από πετ σοπ. Τα περισσότερα ειδικά τα μεγάλα πετ σοπ εμπορεύονται πουλιά σε συνθήκες άθλιες. Μην το ρισκάρεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αποφύγεις τέτοιες αλυσίδες για απόκτηση παπαγάλου. Συνήθως οι συνθήκες που ζουν είναι άθλιες, μπορεί να είναι άρρωστα που δεν έχουν ακόμη νοσήσει -αν δεν είναι ήδη- αφού θα υπάρχουν σίγουρα άλλα πουλάκια που νοσούν αν όχι στο ίδιο κλουβί στο διπλανό. Επιπλέον η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων απέναντι στα παπαγαλάκια από τη στιγμή της αποστολής στο πετ σοπ μέχρι και την αγορά τους είναι άθλια. Έχουν αποκτήσει ήδη αρκετές τραυματικές εμπειρίες. Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον εκτροφέα ή έστω ιδιώτη που είχε κάποια γέννα (απαγορεύεται η δημόσια αναφορά σε αυτούς) τότε προτίμησε κάποιο μικρότερο, συνοικιακό pet shop. Μπορεί να είναι μικρότερο και να μην έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία από παπαγαλάκια σε μεταλλάξεις, φύλο ή ακόμη και ηλικία αλλά θα είσαι λίγο πιο σίγουρος ότι θα είναι υγιές το παπαγαλάκι, ή όσο το δυνατόν πιθανότερο. Βέβαια εξαρτάται και το μαγαζί, σε τι χώρους έχει τα πουλιά. Μπορεί κάποιο συνοικιακό πετ σοπ να έχει σε χειρότερη κατάσταση τα παπαγαλάκια από μία αλυσίδα. Αυτό θα το κρίνεις εσύ βλέποντας και επισκέπτοντας πολλά μαγαζιά. Άλλωστε δεν σε βιάζει κανείς.

Ενημερωτικά, χωρίς να θέλω να σε αγχώσω ή να σε αποθαρρύνω, δες τι τράβηξε και συνεχίζει να τραβάει ο Νίκος: Νέο μπάτζι με πρόβλημα;.

Αν αγοράσεις από πετ σοπ όμως, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις και πως να ξεχωρίζεις το φύλο από μικρή ηλικία, να δεις τα σημάδια που δείχνουν πόσο μικρό είναι ένα μπάτζι, να δεις τα δείγματα που συγκλίνουν πως το μπάτζι είναι υγιές. Έτσι θα κάνεις την κατάλληλη επιλογή μέσα στο "χάος" των μπάτζι. Συνήθως σε κάθε κλούβα/κλουβί υπάρχουν ντουζίνες από παπαγαλάκια. 

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις κάποιο ιδιώτη κοντά σου που είχε γέννα και να αγοράσεις από εκείνων. Έτσι θα ξέρεις τουλάχιστον την ηλικία και είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να βρεις κάποιο υγιές πουλάκι. Το πιο πιθανό βασικό. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια αναζήτηση στο facebook. Υπάρχουν πολλές και διάφορες ομάδες.

----------


## Efthimis98

> ταισμενο απο γονεις ημερο.


Αυτά συνήθως δεν πάνε μαζί. Και αυτό γιατί οι εκτροφείς ή ακόμη και οι ιδιώτες έχουν τα μπάτζι που τα ταΐζουν στο χέρι και τα πουλάν για ήμερα και αυτά που ταΐζουν οι γονείς που τα πουλάν για άγρια. Και αυτό γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο να ταΐζεις στο χέρι από το να αφιερώνεις καθημερινά χρόνο όσο τα μικρά είναι στην φωλιά για να σε μάθουν και να σε συνηθίσουν. Α, και βέβαια μπορεί να μην θέλουν χάδια από άλλο, πέρα από αυτόν που τα μεγάλωσε... άρα αυτό σημαίνει δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης που δεν πήρε αυτό που πλήρωσε. 

Αν είναι ταϊσμένο από τους γονείς και το πάρεις από 2 έως 5 μηνών είναι βέβαια αρκετά πιο εύκολο να το εξημερώσεις εσύ. Και αυτό προτείνω εγώ. Άλλωστε στα σχέδια σου είναι η απόκτηση και άλλου πουλιού. Προτίμησε να ξεκινήσεις με αρσενικό μπάτζι.

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Ωχ καταλαβα!Θελει πολυ ψαξιμο. Θα ριξω και μια ματια και στο παζαρι του σχιστου(αν το εχετε ακουστα). Πανε διαφοροι εκει που πουλανε ψαρακια ζωακια ψαρακια κτλ.Ελπιζω να ειναι οι ιδιοι εκτροφεις βεβαια. Σκοπος μου ειναι αυτος Ευθυμη! Να παρω ενα μικρουλι αρσενικο 2-5 μηνων και να το εκπαιδευσω σιγα σιγα. Θελει καλη ερευνα αγορας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Από το κακό στο χειρότερο... *μην πας* στο Σχιστό! Το έχουμε όλοι ακουστά και όποιον μα όποιον και να ρωτήσεις θα σου πει τα χειρότερα. Εκεί τα πουλιά είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση και από τα pet shop. Επίσης, στο Σχιστό πουλάνε και άγρια... αλλά ο αγώνας δεν είναι απλά για να μην πουλάνε άγρια αλλά για να μην πουλάνε καθόλου ζώα εκεί. 

Και όντως, πάει ο κάθε άσχετος εκεί που δεν είναι εκτροφέας. Όταν ακούω αυτό το μέρος... πάντα συγχύζομαι.

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Τι μαθαινει κανεις..Και να φανταστεις παω εκει 20 χρονια..Μενω 5 λεπτα με το αμαξι..Απλα πηγαινα παντα βολτα..Ποτε δεν εχω ενδιαφερθει για ζωακι.. Οποτε ψαξιμο σε μικρα πετ σοπ και...facebook....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Ωχ καταλαβα!Θελει πολυ ψαξιμο. Θα ριξω και μια ματια και στο παζαρι του σχιστου(αν το εχετε ακουστα). Πανε διαφοροι εκει που πουλανε ψαρακια ζωακια ψαρακια κτλ.Ελπιζω να ειναι οι ιδιοι εκτροφεις βεβαια. Σκοπος μου ειναι αυτος Ευθυμη! Να παρω ενα μικρουλι αρσενικο 2-5 μηνων και να το εκπαιδευσω σιγα σιγα. Θελει καλη ερευνα αγορας.


Ειδικά στο Σχιστό μην πατήσεις.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και εγώ τα έχω στο υπνοδωμάτιο τα κοκατιλάκια μου και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο θέμα, απλά πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός σε ότι είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω και να έχεις υπόψην σου ότι από μία ώρα και μετά θα πρέπει να χαμηλώνει το φως για να ηρεμούν και να κοιμούνται και εκείνα. Επίσης το πρωι συχνά μπορεί να σε ξυπνάνε αν κοιμάσαι στον ίδιο χώρο. 
Με το θυμιάτισμα σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και η μητέρα μου θυμιατίζει κάθε μέρα, αλλά έχει γίνει συμφωνία και στο δωμάτιο μου θυμιάζει απέξω μόνο και όχι μέσα για να μην μυρίσουν τα πουλάκια. Είναι αρκετά συννενοήσιμη και με κατανοεί σε τέτοια θέματα ευτυχώς.

----------


## lagoudakis

> Ωχ καταλαβα!Θελει πολυ ψαξιμο. Θα ριξω και μια ματια και στο παζαρι του σχιστου(αν το εχετε ακουστα). Πανε διαφοροι εκει που πουλανε ψαρακια ζωακια ψαρακια κτλ.Ελπιζω να ειναι οι ιδιοι εκτροφεις βεβαια. Σκοπος μου ειναι αυτος Ευθυμη! Να παρω ενα μικρουλι αρσενικο 2-5 μηνων και να το εκπαιδευσω σιγα σιγα. Θελει καλη ερευνα αγορας.


οπως σου ειπε και ο ευθυμης μακρια απο εκει....το χειροτερο μερος να αγορασεις πουλακι ειναι εκει και τα πανηγυρια,καλυτερα να ψαχτεις απο τις ομαδες του fb....

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους παιδια!!! Και ημουν ετοιμος πριν κατι μερες να παρω ενα μπατζι απο πανηγυρι..το ειχε 10 ευρω.παλι καλα δν το πηρα..

----------


## kaper

Φιλε μου μην παρεις απο παζαρι η πετ ψαξε στο νετ και πιστεψε με θα βρεις πολλους αξιολογους εκτροφεις και τιμές χαμηλωτερες απ οτι σε πετ σοπ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Χρηστο, το δεύτερο πουλάκι που είχα ήταν budgie. Τόσο έξυπνο και καλό πουλάκι... Μας το έφερε ο πατέρας μου από εκτροφεα, ήταν πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία, μπορεί και 2 μηνών και ήταν άγριο. Το εκπαιδευσαμε εμείς και έγινε το καλύτερο πουλάκι, το πέμπτο μέλος της οικογένειας. Θα τα καταφέρεις και εσύ , μόνο πήγαινε εσύ , όπως είπαν τα παιδιά, στον εκτροφεα, να δεις και συνθήκες και τους γονείς. Σχιστό= παζάρι ψυχών και τα πετ σου πουλάνε και το σπουργίτι για καναρίνι.
Οι παπαγάλοι είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά, θέλουν παρεουλα. Δεν θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο να είναι μόνο του σε ένα δωμάτιο ( την ημέρα φυσικά) και απλώς να σας βλέπει οπότε περνάτε. Θέλει να είναι στο δωμάτιο που συχναζεται εσείς πιο πολύ και για ύπνο καλύτερα εκεί που λες θα ήταν καλύτερα. Ειδικά όταν είναι και μικρουλης και του κάνετε εκπαίδευση, θέλει την παρουσία σας. Δεν είναι σαν τα καναρίνια που δεν χρειάζεται να σε δουν συνέχεια...Δεν είναι να μας γεμίζουν τον χρόνο μας, πρέπει εμείς να τους γεμίσουμε τον χρόνο τους.... Πιστεύω πως καυαλαβες τι ήθελα να πω. Αξίζει τόσο πολύ η συντροφιά των παπαγάλων ( και όχι μόνο)!



Κάτι που ξέχασα... Γιατί να το βγαλεις έξω να το πλυνεις;

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

> Χρηστο, το δεύτερο πουλάκι που είχα ήταν budgie. Τόσο έξυπνο και καλό πουλάκι... Μας το έφερε ο πατέρας μου από εκτροφεα, ήταν πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία, μπορεί και 2 μηνών και ήταν άγριο. Το εκπαιδευσαμε εμείς και έγινε το καλύτερο πουλάκι, το πέμπτο μέλος της οικογένειας. Θα τα καταφέρεις και εσύ , μόνο πήγαινε εσύ , όπως είπαν τα παιδιά, στον εκτροφεα, να δεις και συνθήκες και τους γονείς. Σχιστό= παζάρι ψυχών και τα πετ σου πουλάνε και το σπουργίτι για καναρίνι.
> Οι παπαγάλοι είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά, θέλουν παρεουλα. Δεν θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο να είναι μόνο του σε ένα δωμάτιο ( την ημέρα φυσικά) και απλώς να σας βλέπει οπότε περνάτε. Θέλει να είναι στο δωμάτιο που συχναζεται εσείς πιο πολύ και για ύπνο καλύτερα εκεί που λες θα ήταν καλύτερα. Ειδικά όταν είναι και μικρουλης και του κάνετε εκπαίδευση, θέλει την παρουσία σας. Δεν είναι σαν τα καναρίνια που δεν χρειάζεται να σε δουν συνέχεια...Δεν είναι να μας γεμίζουν τον χρόνο μας, πρέπει εμείς να τους γεμίσουμε τον χρόνο τους.... Πιστεύω πως καυαλαβες τι ήθελα να πω. Αξίζει τόσο πολύ η συντροφιά των παπαγάλων ( και όχι μόνο)!
> 
> 
> 
> Κάτι που ξέχασα... Γιατί να το βγαλεις έξω να το πλυνεις;


Ευχαριστω πολυ Χριστινα και Κωνσταντινε! Εξω δεν θα το βγαζω για να πλενω το κλουβι του; Εκτος αν μεταφερω το πουλακι σε ενα αλλο μικρο κλουβακι ωσπου να πλυνω το κλουβι εξω..

----------


## Cristina

Την γενική καθαριότητα , δηλαδή να πλυνεις και το μεταλλικό μέρος του κλουβιου, δεν θα το κάνεις συχνά. Είναι βέβαια στην κρίση σου, αλλά πάνω από μία φορά το μηνα για μένα είναι υπερβολικό. Αυτό που θα χρειαστεί πιο συχνά είναι να αλλάξεις το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιου, που είναι καλά να έχει σχάρα στο πάτο για να μην έχει επαφή το πουλί με τα περιττώματα και καλά είναι να στρώσεις και χαρτί κουζίνας στο πάτο. Έτσι θα μπορείς να ελέγχει τις κουτσουλιές του και να μην ταλαιπωρησε με την καθαριότητα. Εγώ που έχω τα κοκατιλ μου στο υπνοδωμάτιο για τον ύπνο τους αλλαζω τα χαρτιά κάθε μέρα και το πάτο το καθαρίζω οπότε είναι ανάγκη.

Αυτό που είπες να έχεις και άλλο κλουβί για να το μεταφέρεις για την καθαριότητα είναι καλό, απλώς πιστεύω ότι δεν γίνεται να το κάνεις κάθε μέρα ή μερα παρά μέρα.

----------


## ndlns

Τα είπαν και τα παιδιά πιο πάνω αλλά εγώ ήθελα απλώς να επιβεβαιώσω το πόσο κουράστηκα, ψυχολογικά εννοείται, και πόσο στενοχωρήθηκα προσπαθώντας να ...αναστησω ένα άρρωστο μπατζάκι, 2-3 μηνών που πήρα από πετ. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν τα κατάφερα. Είναι δύσκολο να προσπαθείς καθημερινά και να φροντίζεις ένα πλασματάκι για 1 μήνα και στο τέλος... Πρόσεχε πολύ πριν την αγορά σου!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

